# New York in the 1940s



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)

Interesting old photos of the subway in New York, taken by Stanley Kubrick. http://www.vintag.es/2011/12/stanley-kubricks-photos-of-1940s-new.html


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Sea Breeze, I enjoyed looking at those people. Imagine! No one held a cell phone, smart phone ipad or lap top. How different it would be today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2015)

Would be a refreshing change RadishRose!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2015)

Plenty of fedoras and corsages, no graffiti, but you still had the guy sleeping on the platform. 

Thanks, Sea - I never knew that Kubrick did this kind of photography. Opens a whole new file of research for me now ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

A time of a different dress code, when very few 17 year old's were taking pictures.   An innocent time.  Thanks SB!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2017)

Just updated the link to this thread.



> Stanley Kubrick (1928-1999) was an American film director, writer,  producer, and photographer who lived in England during most of the last  four decades of his career. Kubrick was noted for the scrupulous care  with which he chose his subjects, his slow method of working, the  variety of genres he worked in, his technical perfectionism, his  reluctance to talk about his films, and his reclusiveness. He maintained  almost complete artistic control, making movies according to his own  whims and time constraints, but with the rare advantage of big-studio  financial support for all his endeavors.
> 
> Before Stanley Kubrick was a filmmaker, he was a New York City-based photojournalist for _Look_ magazine. His photography career began in 1945 when Kubrick sold a photo to _Look_  (he was just 17 at the time.) From 1946 to 1950, Kubrick worked for the  magazine, completing more than 300 assignments documenting the sights  and people of New York City.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2017)

Wow, lots of old memories there, Seabreeze!  I grew up in NJ, most of our family was in NY, and my college was NYU, so this all looked very familiar!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2017)

A few more.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 1, 2017)

Great photos. I'm surprised the lady walking down the street didn't have seams in her stockings or maybe she doesn't have stockings on at all.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Great photos. I'm surprised the lady walking down the street didn't have seams in her stockings or maybe she doesn't have stockings on at all.



My mother said young women often used those self-tanning products to make it look like they were wearing stockings.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> My mother said young women often used those self-tanning products to make it look like they were wearing stockings.



If it was before the end of WW2, there were no stockings, I was told.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> If it was before the end of WW2, there were no stockings, I was told.



That could have a lot to do with it too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 1, 2017)

I never knew that. Very interesting Janice and RadishRose. That solves the stocking question.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2017)

There was a stocking shortage during the war, as I think all available nylon was needed for parachutes. Somebody did introduce leg makeup, which was supposed to look like stockings, but it
really looked pretty awful.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 1, 2017)

The Short-lived 1940s NYC Tabloid That “Dared to Tell the Truth”


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2017)

Great stuff!  What is it about black & white photos that draw us in?  Does the lack of color unknowingly force us to pay more attention to the composition and the detail?  Or something else?  I dunno.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Great stuff!  What is it about black & white photos that draw us in?  Does the lack of color unknowingly force us to pay more attention to the composition and the detail?  Or something else?  I dunno.


I think it was the better quality cameras and film, which produced higher resolution photos, that shows more detail.  Black  & White was cheaper.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2017)

delete


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> The Short-lived 1940s NYC Tabloid That “Dared to Tell the Truth”



Interesting link, got lost in there for awhile!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2017)

Great photos!

Here is quick glimpse from the air.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2017)

Ephemeral New York




*"Would you wash your clothes by hand in the lake in Central Park? These three women did it, and they had a reason".*

"December 16, 1949—the day the photo was taken—was “dry Friday” in New York City. Thanks to a severe drought that left upstate reservoirs at 34 percent capacity, city residents were forbidden to shave, bathe, or do any other activity that day if it required water".


"These three women—Copacabana girls, part of the East Side nightclub’s famous chorus girl lineup, per the caption on the photo—are demonstrating their patriotic duty to do laundry without any running water".


----------

